

Your Docs are a Minefield - mattjaynes
http://devopsu.com/blog/your-docs-are-a-minefield/

======
kennethkl
perhaps enabling open source editing of docs, wiki style, might help, but need
to consider that a lot of docs is auto generated. Can't think of anything that
can do that. Someone go create one.

